# Dwarven Curses thread



## CrimsonWineGlass (Nov 4, 2006)

A week or two ago I saw a thread regarding dwarven curses.  Now that I am making a dwarf with a 7 inteligence, I can not find it for the life of me.  Anybody know where it is?


----------



## el-remmen (Nov 4, 2006)

This is: Dwarven Profanity, and Dwarven Sayings

Hope it helps. ..


----------

